# Your photobombs!



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

My sisters dog is obsessed with lights and cameras... you can't bring either out without him following them around, and gazing at them with love. Thank goodness he doesn't bark at them anymore!


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Do you mean people photobombing pictures of us, or us photobombing pictures of other people? I'm pretty good at the latter... hahah. These are oldies but goodies, from my first years in college...


















In terms of me getting photobombed... that happens too.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

!!!!Either!!!!


----------



## OffTheBooks (Jan 5, 2012)

At CONvergence-Con, a local geek/fan convention, photobombing my friend and his wife.


----------



## thetourist (Mar 29, 2010)

My boyfriend photobombs everything.









I guess this isn't photobombing, but it wasn't meant to happen. He was posing casually then flipped over right before I took the picture.









At a "Hipster party". Lol. He popped up out of nowhere with a huge knife.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Haha good thread idea, I wish I had some good examples to toss around.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

chickydoda said:


> My sisters dog is obsessed with lights and cameras... you can't bring either out without him following them around, and gazing at them with love. Thank goodness he doesn't bark at them anymore!


That dog has the most stoic face I've ever seen on an animal lol. In other news: I don't know what a "photobomb" is!


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Waiting said:


> That dog has the most stoic face I've ever seen on an animal lol. In other news: I don't know what a "photobomb" is!


It's when you ruin a photo, generally by showing up and doing something incongruent with the atmosphere.


----------



## Riy (Apr 1, 2010)

Me photobombing my girlfriend


----------



## thetourist (Mar 29, 2010)

A friend of ours is getting married and wanted me to to do their engagement session. My boyfriend (who is also the best man) came along to "assist". I created a blog about it because my friends found it amusing.
An Assortment of Oddities: Why you should not let the best man come to your engagement session...


My two favorites:


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

gfddddddddddd


----------



## ValleyWalker (Sep 16, 2011)

Cover3 said:


> I so happen to have a decent one, it's old and the only picture of myself on my comp xD
> here's me skating and getting photobombed


I don't understand
How are you getting photobombed?


----------



## this cosmic dance (Feb 25, 2012)

probably the best photobomb of me ever

but the context of it was that my friends just got matching tattoos to symbolize their friendships (theyve been friends since kindergarten) .... and i was bored so i made an ugly face and i guess it kind of looks like i'm licking their feet.

i don't actually want to lick feet.


----------



## scott (Feb 7, 2012)

being bombed: 









being a bomber:


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Riy said:


> Me photobombing my girlfriend


Or your girlfriend photobombing you? :angry:

You remind me of the little emo boy from Degrassi, Eli.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not really sure who photobombed who in this picture, I just know we were bombed AKA this could also be in the Drunk Picture Thread.


----------

